
The Finkbeiner Test: for measuring gender bias in stories about women in science - ohjeez
http://www.cjr.org/the_observatory/finkbeiner_test_gender_gap_fem.php?page=all
======
claudius
TL;DR: Journalist decides to actually write about the professional life of the
scientist rather than their private life and private properties when asked to
write a professionally-focused profile.

Question: Why the hell did this take so long? Nobody writes ‘X is a great role
model for people with Y hair’, even though there might be few people with Y
hair in a given field, nor does anybody think it appropriate to write ‘Even
though X is shorter than average, X still achieved enough to serve as a role-
model for other short people’.

